# 8n oil pressure



## Savannahman (Jan 29, 2013)

Ken n tx we kind of jumped the gun. Your answer gave us oil pressure,but after sitting a couple days no oil pressure again. Your answer did tell us where problem was and I appreciate you responding. Does anyone know if the plunger was pitted would that cause pump to lose prime or weak spring?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Savannahman said:


> Ken n tx we kind of jumped the gun. Your answer gave us oil pressure,but after sitting a couple days no oil pressure again. Your answer did tell us where problem was and I appreciate you responding. Does anyone know if the plunger was pitted would that cause pump to lose prime or weak spring?


If it worked the first time, keep trying to see if it will hold prime..

Hopefully priming the pump will work, if not, the oil pickup tube may have sprung a leak or come loose at the pump.


----------

